# Women who whine about other men...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm starting to grow an intolerance to it, now is it just me? Is this healthy?

Wah wah these men do this... do that... yeah whatever, they fked up with you (or did they?) My past FWB (who is looking for lovey dovey now and can't continue a casual relationship) has been whining to me on FB. But now I'm starting to see her in a worse light then before.

Seriously guys should we respect women who disrespect other men? Sure many of them may just have no fking game but the attitude of the lady in question... seriously! Show some fking respect, this guy has fking feelings too! Bah!

What you guys reckon?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your FWB became a NOT-FWB the moment you started getting all personal with eachother. Cut her off, RD. She can't handle an FWB solely for the meat of it. 

As for women whining about men--she is probably hurt and venting to you. It could be from the fact that she wants more than you do so you are triggering that or something else. When you feel slighted (you as in anyone), you start thinking everything sucks. That could be including one gender. LOL. 

Cut her off.

Most FWBs don't work because someone usually gets feelings. The key is to go into them being honest about the fact that you DO NOT want anything else.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes she can't handle a FWB scenario without attachment, that I learnt about her (just sucks cause it's her + another lady at once which means = zero sex in the meantime >.< !)

Hurt? Seriously this guy just dated her (more like "took her out without her knowing they would be alone") and hell gotta give him some points for his fking initiative at putting himself on the spot!!!

Bah! No way I will love this woman anyway, she knows this, but seriously...

Show some fking respect! Bah! (To her)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I'm starting to grow an intolerance to it, now is it just me? Is this healthy?
> 
> Wah wah these men do this... do that... yeah whatever, they fked up with you (or did they?) My past FWB (who is looking for lovey dovey now and can't continue a casual relationship) has been whining to me on FB. But now I'm starting to see her in a worse light then before.
> 
> ...



I kinda agree but think of it more as a negative attitude. We can all be hurt and disappointed but at some point you have to move on. I was cheated on and left, had my moments where I thought all women were liars and cheats, but at some point you realize that it's a big world and no not all of them are that way. Then you *MOVE* forward. For the people who stay stuck in that wallow period I can't stand to be around them. They tend to be negative about everything!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah... maybe I have to cut this one off (as per JB's advice) in that case, cause she is always negative about men.

She's fking hot though and that's what it should all be about FFS - she's FWB material DARN IT... but meh, too much drama


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah... maybe I have to cut this one off (as per JB's advice) in that case, cause she is always negative about men.
> 
> She's fking hot though and that's what it should all be about FFS - she's FWB material DARN IT... but meh, too much drama


Plenty of them out there, It does suck when you loose a fun one though


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah... maybe I have to cut this one off (as per JB's advice) in that case, cause she is always negative about men.
> 
> She's fking hot though and that's what it should all be about FFS - she's FWB material DARN IT... but meh, too much drama


no matter how hot she is. someone smoewhere is sick of putting up with her $hit. 

I'll take sane and average any day. over hot and [email protected]!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

True, got 2 potentials next week! Will see how it goes!

Just a shame though, wouldn't be nice when you find a hot FWB who doesn't want lovey dovey and enjoys simple fking sex? Bah! Getting women involved in it is easy, finding those who can enjoy it without thinking about emo sh-t is hard!



> I'll take sane and average any day. over hot and [email protected]!


>.<

Just need tape!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just need tape! 


then they can't scream their safe word!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if they don't bite my lip off it means it's a YES :rofl:

(kidding - for all the ladies)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah... maybe I have to cut this one off (as per JB's advice) in that case, cause she is always negative about men.
> 
> She's fking hot though and that's what it should all be about FFS - she's FWB material DARN IT... but meh, too much drama


She's actually NOT FWB-material. She is the antithesis to FWB. You know that. For some reason you are putting FWB blinders on just because she's attractive. The fact is, you aren't on the same page. AT ALL. FWB are not supposed to have any sort of drama.

If you don't cut it off, you will then turn into her, whining about her and women. Which you are kind of doing now anyway. Look, you don't want the same things. You want only a light sex thing, she wants a relationship. It ain't gonna work. 

End it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

A lot of women can't handle a FWB type situation. But how someone deals with others is a good tip off as to how they'll deal with you. I think it's a good idea for women to pay attention to how their guy talks about their exes; if they're all crazy b!tches it's only a matter of time until you join the ranks. And if they treated others poorly why would you be different? So if your fwb treats other men poorly that's a sign as to how she'll treat you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> She's actually NOT FWB-material. She is the antithesis to FWB. You know that. For some reason you are putting FWB blinders on just because she's attractive. The fact is, you aren't on the same page. AT ALL. FWB are not supposed to have any sort of drama.
> 
> If you don't cut it off, you will then turn into her, whining about her and women. Which you are kind of doing now anyway. Look, you don't want the same things. You want only a light sex thing, she wants a relationship. It ain't gonna work.
> 
> End it.


I have... =/ It's just a shame tis all!



> A lot of women can't handle a FWB type situation. But how someone deals with others is a good tip off as to how they'll deal with you. I think it's a good idea for women to pay attention to how their guy talks about their exes; if they're all crazy b!tches it's only a matter of time until you join the ranks. And if they treated others poorly why would you be different? So if your fwb treats other men poorly that's a sign as to how she'll treat you.


I agree, I just want her darn face/body, I don't give a crap about anything else.

Meh... but I guess this face/body has too much sh-t attached. Oh well, 2 new potentials next week after my weekend being superdaddy. Both numbers caught on the same day too lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> I think it's a good idea for women to pay attention to how their guy talks about their exes; if they're all crazy b!tches it's only a matter of time until you join the ranks.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

And this goes both ways. A woman who slags all her exes -- noooooooo.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lesson learnt


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, what exactly do you think Friends with Benefits is? 

You wanted to be friends with someone you could screw..well you got both. Friends vent to each other about people they are dating. 

Perhaps you need to let them know you are only looking for a f'ck buddy, NOT a friends with benefits, because being friends with someone actually entails some sort of connection. 

Clearly, you are not game for that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lisab0105 said:


> Well, what exactly do you think Friends with Benefits is?
> 
> You wanted to be friends with someone you could screw..well you got both. Friends vent to each other about people they are dating.
> 
> ...


dosen't the term Buddy mean the same a friend?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Could be worse could have been your GF who has all these issues and then you would have feelings for her.

I understand your pain though. Had a hot FWB year back who was just down the road. A text and she would come over.. She wanted more at one point so had to end. I remember having this conversation in my head.....damn she is awesome in bed and so sexy am I sure I want this to end. YEP I sure did lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Connection is one thing, disrespecting other men is another!

I wonder what would be my story... lol could only imagine!



> Could be worse could have been your GF who has all these issues and then you would have feelings for her.
> 
> I understand your pain though. Had a hot FWB year back who was just down the road. A text and she would come over.. She wanted more at one point so had to end. I remember having this conversation in my head.....damn she is awesome in bed and so sexy am I sure I want this to end. YEP I sure did lol


True... *sigh* good things don't last eh?

She's hotter than both the ladies I picked up today too... sad really


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> Well, what exactly do you think Friends with Benefits is?
> 
> You wanted to be friends with someone you could screw..well you got both. Friends vent to each other about people they are dating.
> 
> ...


That's a very good point. FWB does imply that there is a friendship of sorts.....

I tried to post a good link for you but it won't work. Google a sight called bedroom seduction [email protected] buddy rules and look at the list. I think you might find it helpful.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> dosen't the term Buddy mean the same a friend?


Yeah, but at least f'ck comes before the buddy...there really is no confusing that. I think that clearly indicates the guy has no interest in having an actual conversation with you about anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh

There are certain rules with FWB arrangements cause frankly people do become emo-attached, this is one of them. The whole "friends" thing has to be downplayed considering you've broken the sexual barrier.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> Just need tape!
> 
> 
> then they can't scream their safe word!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I'm starting to grow an intolerance to it, now is it just me? Is this healthy?
> 
> *Wah wah these men do this... do that... yeah whatever, they fked up with you (or did they?) My past FWB (who is looking for lovey dovey now and can't continue a casual relationship) has been whining to me on FB. But now I'm starting to see her in a worse light then before.*
> 
> Seriously guys should we respect women who disrespect other men? Sure many of them may just have no fking game but the attitude of the lady in question... seriously! Show some fking respect, this guy has fking feelings too! Bah!


Sorry haven't read all the replies... Any time you share your body with someone ..hormones are released...and emotions *can* result.....it's a RISK.. I've always felt it is more risky for the woman.....us being the sensitive emotional creatures we are... (I know I am)...some really need to Gate Keep to guard their own







's. 

If this has happened to her before with men... hence the whining..feeling all men are no good.....it's just ... I know I'd be utterly devastated to find myself in this situation... where the man just wanted to LOOSE me... that I became a whiny needy little nuisance ...deserved to be tossed aside....if I started to develop feelings.. she needs to get out... Leave immediately ..shes only hurting herself by acting this way..you want no part of it... it wasn't what YOU signed up for.. she needs to understand she broke the deal.. (but yet I still feel sad for her)..

She obviously feels used by many men..been hurt many times in her life..

Some of us really need to have *commitment* 1st...it's what saves us from hating men in the long run.. I really don't hate men at all.. I tend to feel the woman is more responsible to hold on to *the brakes* before she allows herself to get in too deep (sexually) with a man... but this is a very old fashioned view... so please excuse me.

Husband works with a young guy...he talks about his sex life.. I guess they started as a F**k buddies... fell in love, she moved in.. now she wants to get married...and he is telling husband he doesn't know if he wants to marry her & be with the same woman his whole life...... I just find it ... another heart broken women who learns that trusting men is a waste of time...

Copy this for when you meet new women...if this is all you want....see if they agree with the rules....what else can you do!




> 10 Commandments of casual sex
> 
> Is casual sex possible for women? Absolutely…But if we want to enter the same playing field, we have to play by the same rules. Ladies, I give you the 10 Commandments of Casual Sex according to the Jenny University of Texas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Just tell her you don't want to hear about it.
Sometimes my friends and I tell each other we don't want to discuss certain subjects. Then we let it drop.
If she can't handle that, then drop her entirely.
She doesn't sound that much use to you now, regardless.
What do you want, a conversation partner?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> *Just tell her you don't want to hear about it.*
> Sometimes my friends and I tell each other we don't want to discuss certain subjects. Then we let it drop.
> If she can't handle that, then drop her entirely.
> She doesn't sound that much use to you now, regardless.
> What do you want, a conversation partner?


A line like that would make most women walk out the door. It's your best bet.


----------

